# How to spot a hunter with a DUI conviction....



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is really funny!!!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome! But you can still get a DUI on a bike, so that guy better be sober!


----------



## RogueWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow...desperation I'd say. Pretty funny! And a talented balancing act!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL knew you all would love this. lol :laugh:


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

You won't be carrying no moose like that up here in Alaska!!:laugh:


----------



## BareGrills (Nov 22, 2012)

Ive carried a coyote like that :lmao:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

lhalfcent said:


>


I've actually seen this done!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Id bugout with that guy anyday!


----------

